# Euro Reakt for Reaktor 6.3+ by Unfiltered Audio Review



## Thorsten Meyer (May 24, 2019)

*Euro Reakt for Reaktor 6.3+ by Unfiltered Audio Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/05/20/euro-reakt-for-reaktor-6-3-by-unfiltered-audio-review/

*Euro Reakt by Unfiltered Audio Review*
In our review today we are looking at Euro Reakt for Reaktor 6.3+ by Unfiltered Audio. There are two versions available Euro Reakt for Reaktor 6.3+ and a Euro Reakt – Free Edition available free of charge. Both versions complete each other. The Free Edition contains a lot of Blocks that will remain free. This is due to how derivative they are from other people’s products and research and shows how third-party Blocks can integrate with the NI ecosystem. We did cover other Unfiltered Audio effect plugins like SpecOps andBYOME earlier.


Unfiltered Audio did send a review copy with no strings attached. Michael Hetrick is the creator of Euro Reakt, a collection of over 140 Blocks for Reaktor 6. Michael started Unfiltered Audio with his friends Joshua Dickinson and Ryan McGee – a group of musicians, composers, and researchers. In Michael’s dissertation he describes the current hardware situation on Eurorack on point: “_In the past decade, hardware modular synthesizers have seen a massive resurgence. Electronic musicians and composers are discovering the flexibility and hands-on nature of this creative equipment at an unprecedented rate. New Eurorack module designs are reaching this market on a weekly basis, and computer musicians have an expanding variety of software modular platforms to choose from._”

*Saving the bank*
Nobody mentions that pretty much all Eurorack Systems eat up any budget with not such a great return. If you do want to dive into modular and still feed your family and don’t spend thousands of Euro/Dollar your choices are limited. In the box, you should look at Euro Reakt for Reaktor 6.3 or if you have to go outside the box with aggressively priced systems like *AE MODULAR by tangible waves.*


*Sound*
Euro Reakt for Reaktor is a compilation of 140 blocks including virtual front-panel patching (like a real eurorack) and NKS support. Unfiltered Audio Euro Reakt includes an extensive variety of modules across oscillators, effects, modulators, sequencers, drum modules, vocoder and more. More than 100 Rack presets provides with a starting point and some ideas to get going if you are new to Eurorack. To use every included Rack, make sure to also pick up a copy of Euro Reakt – Free Edition, which includes 18 Blocks not found here and additional Racks to explore.






Euro Reakt

Read the Full Review on StrongMocha:
*Euro Reakt for Reaktor 6.3+ by Unfiltered Audio Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/05/20/euro-reakt-for-reaktor-6-3-by-unfiltered-audio-review/


----------



## sostenuto (May 24, 2019)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> *Euro Reakt for Reaktor 6.3+ by Unfiltered Audio Review*
> https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/05/20/euro-reakt-for-reaktor-6-3-by-unfiltered-audio-review/
> 
> *Euro Reakt by Unfiltered Audio Review*
> ...



Have Byome , several other Unfiltered Audio products via Plugin Alliance. Tried to download Euro - Reakt Free from Unfiltered site, but errors placing in Cart. 
Fortunately !!! …. found earlier (2016) download in my archives and now reviewing in Reaktor 6.3.
Really need this review before $99. purchase.  

Will watch for posts here and hope to add. BTW, playing .ens in Reaktor 6.2 by selecting location from 'Files' menu. Is there recommended location to place Euro Reakt Free …. in Reaktor folder(s) …. for easier access ??


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 24, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Have Byome , several other Unfiltered Audio products via Plugin Alliance. Tried to download Euro - Reakt Free from Unfiltered site, but errors placing in Cart.
> Fortunately !!! …. found earlier (2016) download in my archives and now reviewing in Reaktor 6.3.
> Really need this review before $99. purchase.
> 
> Will watch for posts here and hope to add. BTW, playing .ens in Reaktor 6.2 by selecting location from 'Files' menu. Is there recommended location to place Euro Reakt Free …. in Reaktor folder(s) …. for easier access ??



I did place both the free and the paid Euro Reakt in one folder on my MAC. As I did register both the free and paid version in Native Access I could just use the ens in Reaktor 6.3.


----------

